# Sicura Led



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is on Ebay at the moment, Ive never seen a LED with a tachymeter scale before!

I love it!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> This is on Ebay at the moment, Ive never seen a LED with a tachymeter scale before!
> 
> I love it!


I remember lusting over something like this as a kid during the mid 70's in the Kays Catalogue :huh: While the other kids went to the underwear section









It's already up to Â£50 so can't see it staying cheap (for what it is) to make an intresting if novelty addition to the collection.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I remember lusting over something like this as a kid during the mid 70's in the Kays Catalogue While the other kids went to the underwear section

And I thought it was just me :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I remember lusting over something like this as a kid during the mid 70's in the Kays Catalogue While the other kids went to the underwear section

And I thought it was just me :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> This is on Ebay at the moment, Ive never seen a LED with a tachymeter scale before!
> 
> I love it!


That is mad, although quite useless as a tachymeter. I love LED watches, particularly the Zenith Futur. Yummy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Â£210 !

Not bad eh! :blink:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Now that is unusual! Probably being anile here ( as usual), but technically, it's not an LED but has a nixie display instead. Then again i don't know what to call it!


----------

